# Stadium Showdown: Texas 2 Step (Cowboys vs. Reliant)



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

*BASIC INFO*

*Cowboys Stadium*

Capacity: 80,000 (Expandable, with standing room, up to 100,000+)
Home of: Dallas Cowboys (NFL), Cotton Bowl Classic / Cowboys Classic (College Football)
Built - 2009
Nicknames - Jerryworld, The Death Star, The Big Yard, The Billion Dollar Playpen 
Location - Arlington, TX (Dallas/Ft. Worth)
Setting - Suburban
Access to Public Transportation - none
Notable Places Nearby - Rangers Ballpark in Arlington, Six Flags & Hurricane Harbor theme parks. 
Style - sleek/modern
Roof - Domed retractable 
Notable Events: Big XII Championship (_defunct_, College Football) 2009 CONCACAF Gold Cup quarterfinals matches, 2010 NBA All-Star Game, Super Bowl XLV, "The Event" (Pacquiao/Clottey), 2011 World Football Challenge match, several concerts, UIL Texas State High School Football Championships
Future Events - 2014 Men's Final Four (College Basketball) 










*Reliant Stadium*

Capacity: 71,054
Home of: Houston Texans (NFL), Meineke Car Care Bowl of Texas / Bayou Bucket Classic / Battle of the Piney Woods / Labor Day Classic (College Football), Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo
Built - 2002
Nicknames - The Bull Pen (?)
Location - Houston
Setting - Suburban
Access to Public Transportation - METRO Rail
Notable Places Nearby - Reliant Park (Astrodome, Carruth Plaza, Reliant Center, Reliant Arena)
Style - modern
Roof - Basic retractable (First of its kind for NFL)
Notable Events: Big XII Championship (_defunct_, College Football) Several International Soccer (Football) matches, Super Bowl XXXVIII, Wrestlemania 25, 2010 MLS All-Star Game, 2011 Men's Final Four (College Basketball)
Future Events - 2016 Men's Final Four 










*PROS AND CONS*

*Cowboys Stadium*

PROS: 
- Architecturally unique and slick building that pays some homage to the former Texas Stadium and features world class artwork and large retractable doors at the end. 
- Features two of the world's largest videoboards, so pretty much everyone has a good view of what's going on even at the very top seats. 
- Gives Arlington an extra landmark and bragging rights of having one of the largest and most recognizable facilities in the world.

CONS: 
- Not exactly loved by ALL....
- Built over people's homes. 
- Is located outside of Dallas and Fort Worth, in a major suburb with NO public transportation and not much surrounding it other than apartments, single family homes, and a Walmart across the street, which really doesn't give anyone anything to do once the event the patrons are there for is over other than leave Arlington for one of the two major cities in DFW.










*Reliant Stadium*

PROS: 
- Great atmosphere no matter what event is being held.
- Not a bad seat in the house. 
- Great complement to the Astrodome, also a "first of its kind" stadium, which sits right next door.

CONS: 
- Pretty bland facade compared to most NFL stadiums. 
- This 10 year old stadium needs some improvements to keep up with today's NFL facilities.
- Reliant's surroundings aren't _too_ ideal for visitors, either.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

I'd go with Jerry World. Reliant is supposed to be great (I remember the BBC remarking how spectacular the facility was "Better than Wembley." when Man United played there) but it just doesn't scream greatness like Cowboy Stadium does.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Give me Reliant Stadium over JerryWorld any day of the week. There isn't many stadiums in America that I'd love to see replicated over here in the UK, but Reliant Stadium is certainly on of 'em.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

RMB2007 said:


> Give me Reliant Stadium over JerryWorld any day of the week. There isn't many stadiums in America that I'd love to see replicated over here in the UK, but Reliant Stadium is certainly on of 'em.


U ppl in Uk dont like corporate stadiums at allhno: reliant is great,but cowboys is easily the best stadium in the world.But in all fairness,i dont see ever something like Cowboys done in Europe,and not because lack of money.Its just too corporate,too fancy.Only Real Madrid ,if they ever knock down Bernabeu would build something similar(vip seating,complexity of tiers and exterior wise).


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

RMB2007 said:


> Give me Reliant Stadium over JerryWorld any day of the week. There isn't many stadiums in America that I'd love to see replicated over here in the UK, but Reliant Stadium is certainly on of 'em.


Agreed, Reliant would definately fit perfectly well into Europe. Looks great with a very clean interior compared to JerryWorld.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Reliant for sure. Cowboys Stadium is too divided up and spread apart inside.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Seating bowl and sightlines-wise, Reliant hands-down.

Presentation and amenities-wise, Death Star hands down.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

didn't we stop doing these threads years ago?


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Reliant Stadium for me. Would love to see it in a downtown setting with a nice skyline of skyscrapers around it also think love to see this in the uk too


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Interesting. It seems that some of you guys outside of the States don't know that Reliant is an energy company that pretty much owns major chunks of that city. The Brits I talked to last time I was there were in awe of how Reliant was, but they apparently didn't know that "Reliant" was the name of a company. 



rantanamo said:


> didn't we stop doing these threads years ago?


Wasn't on this board "years" ago. Just decided to put my own spin on these...


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Reliant in a blowout so far, not surprising. It's better in every way.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

I knew that Reliant was a energy company. Texans make the second round of the play offs and the cowboys well.............._Its a great stadium_


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Darloeye said:


> I knew that Reliant was a energy company. Texans make the second round of the play offs and the cowboys well.............._Its a great stadium_


Yeah. 

And it's the guy who wrote the check for Cowboys Stadium that's the main issue with that.

Still, this isn't the first time someone mentioned Reliant "being a perfect stadium for Europe".


----------



## Timothy83 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cowboys stadium is weird for me. I should love it, I mean I love modern stadiums which feature a lot of glass and metal, but the cowboys stadium seems a bit bland for me. It lacks a little bit of definition which stadiums like lincoln financial field, paul brown stadium and soldier field have. Part of the issue is in part symmetry, I find perfectly symmetrical grounds somewhat boring. It's (part of) the reason why I don't like the new metlife stadium.

I also like the reliant's outside more, as weird/stupid as that sounds. Given many fans find reliant more enjoyable from a fans' perspective, it's a no brainer for me.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Both have roofs, pussies.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

JJG said:


> Interesting. It seems that some of you guys outside of the States don't know that Reliant is an energy company that pretty much owns major chunks of that city. The Brits I talked to last time I was there were in awe of how Reliant was, but they apparently didn't know that "Reliant" was the name of a company.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't on this board "years" ago. Just decided to put my own spin on these...


they were banned.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

weava said:


> Both have roofs, pussies.


dangit -- wish I could've taken a screenshot when your post count was 816 :bash:


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

weava said:


> Both have roofs, pussies.


It's more about having multiple events than anything since DFW and Houston are HUGE metros that can afford those sorts of things and all...



> they were banned.


Well that's discouraging. I had more in mind.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

JJG said:


> Interesting. It seems that some of you guys outside of the States don't know that Reliant is an energy company that pretty much owns major chunks of that city. The Brits I talked to last time I was there were in awe of how Reliant was, but they apparently didn't know that "Reliant" was the name of a company.


I didnt know it was an energy company :lol:



JJG said:


> Well that's discouraging. I had more in mind.


Do it, theyre cool, and they cant ban you if they dont warn you first, as far as I know its not agianst any rules to do this.

Do some europian ones too though.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

I like them both and I believe both are great stadia for American-Football or other events. But I wouldn't like to have either in europe as a soccer stadium.
(of course assuming there were minor adjustmens and optimisations done to have standard soccer pitch dimensions and the rest of the stadiums layout left mostly identical.)


----------

